
Show HN: Miary – a beautiful and minimal diary with mood and activity tracking - akashjain
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/miary-diary-mood-tracker/id1485099713
======
akashjain
Hi developer here,

I wanted to build a journaling app that had its first focus on writing so I
built Miary, I would love if you could check out the app and provide me some
feedback. :)

Some features of the app are:

\- Clean, beautiful and distraction-free interface.

\- 100+ beautiful color themes / gradients and 50+ fonts.

\- Soothing sounds to help you focus while you write your diary.

\- Insights that help you know how different activities affect your mood.

\- Daily gratitude prompts and inspirational thoughts.

\- Complete private and secure multi device sync with iCloud.

I have also tried to make Miary accessible for everyone with support for
accessibility features like VoiceOver, Dynamic Type, Reduce Motion, etc.

